# Door Buzzer



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Im looking to wire a back door buzzer for a delivery door. The sales floor is about 7500 sq ft (box store) I dont really have anything spec'ed, They told me they want a buzzer not a bell. I have found some buzzers at radio shack that are listed by DB size. I have no idea how much is too much or too less...

any thoughts??


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)




----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Voltech said:


> Im looking to wire a back door buzzer for a delivery door. The sales floor is about 7500 sq ft (box store) I dont really have anything spec'ed, They told me they want a buzzer not a bell. I have found some buzzers at radio shack that are listed by DB size. I have no idea how much is too much or too less...
> 
> any thoughts??


Hell just run the buzzer to a location in the store where people are. The service counter is a good place. Wire another to the back area by the door. We wired in a flashing light too. All low voltage.


----------



## CoopElec (May 16, 2011)

*Dba*

Figure fire alarm is at minimum of 75 and a max of 110,


----------

